# ماكينة خلط الصابون السائل



## محمود الدقهلاوى (1 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
اخوكم محمود القهلاوى
انا جديد فى المنتدى وكمان فى مجال تصنيع الصابون 
لكن انا عندى فكرة تصنيع ماكينة خلط المنظفات سواء للسائل بحجم طن وكمان للمساحيق 
والفكرة كما يلى


اولا: نجيب متور بقوة 2 حصان بسعر حوالى 300
ثانيا: جرابوكس و صندوق تروس ممكن تعمل فى اى مخرتة يكون سرعة القائد او الخارج منة من 45 الى 50 لفة فى الدقيقة
ثالثا : اكس صلب مناسب مع طول البرميل بحيث يكون غير ملامس فى قاع البرميل مثلا 
ارتفاع البرميل1 متر يكون الأكس 140 سم 80 سم غاطس فى البرميل والباقى بره علشان يركب علية الجرابوكس وكمان مسافة للتحريك 
بعدين نجيب عمود حديدى ممكن قطرة 4 بوصة بطول 2 متر 50 سم هيتسبتو فى الأرض او الحائط والأ على ها يتسبت فى الصندوق والمتور ها يكون فى الأسفل ويوصل بسير فى الصندوق 


ملحوظة:15: ممكن تعمل ريشة الأكس الى هيا ريشة التقليب بطرية مربعة اور يشه زى ريشة المروحة بحيث ان اتجاة اريشة او الدوران يكون لأعلى هذا وبالله التوفيق ل ان شاء الله فى الحلقة التالية ها ضيف رسم كامل للموضوع 
:15::15::15::15:


----------



## hany hady (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير
بس فى ملحوظة صغيرة المتور 2 حصان مش كتير على برميل 200 كيلو ​


----------



## سامر يوسف السيد (4 يناير 2012)

ياصديقي العزيز شكرا عالمعلومة هي --ممكن معلومات عن خط انتاج المنظف السائل اذا توفر وشكرا


----------

